# Want an affordable way to keep your pup warm this fall?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We usually get a few of the original Zack & Zoey hoodies every fall. They are under $10 for the size most of our chis are! These wash over and over again and still look great. They do shrink a bit at first  The XS fits my 3-4 lb pups, but would fit up to 6 lbs. The S fits 6-10 lbs, and the M fits 10-18 lbs 

The original hoodies: Four Your Paws Only: Soft Cotton Hoodies

I was really excited though -- I just checked out the website to find out they now have FLEECE LINED these same great hoodies. These are $14-$18, depending on size -- still much less than I've seen in our local pet shops. 

The fleece-lined hoodies: Four Your Paws Only: NEW! Fleece Lined Hoodies

We just ordered pink for our girls and gray for our boys 

And finally, for those that aren't quite thrilled about a regular ol' hoodie, they have these adorable new "snowbaby" hoodies.

Snowbaby hoodies: Four Your Paws Only: NEW! Snowbaby Hoodies


Anyway, I know we are all always looking for good prices on things, and as far as I've experienced, the pricing on these little hoodies is a pretty good bang for the buck and they wear well and don't wear out or look stupid after a few washes. They have NO WRITING on them, just good ol plain fashioned hoodies  

I sometimes bling Oakley's up with a ribbon or bow through the harness/leash hole if I feel they are too boring.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I've got a coat by Zack and Zoey, and they really are good quality - Mines lasted at least 50 washes sinceI bought it for Pip!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, theyre such a good deal! Im not sure how mine would like them, they tend to really hate anything with "sleeves" that go around their legs. Reese used to have a winter coat with short little sleeves and anytime I put it on him he would walk really strangely in protest, with his front legs sticking out at odd angles and kind of waddling. 
I found more colors on this site Official Zack and Zoey Store - BaxterBoo.com


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

hmm i wonder if leila would be xsmall or small. Those are cute  I have a pattern to make a hoodie and that's going to be my first project for leila.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh those are so cute!! I'm gonna have to order some for my gang. I love to have a few hoodies for the colder days and nights. They don't much like it, but when we go outside in the Winter, everyone has to have a sweater on. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I cannot say thanks enough! This is exactly what I wanted and i've been having a heck of a time finding just a plain'old'hoodie, as we live in SE Texas it wont get too cold for a couple months but finding anything suitable in store that isn't outlandishly expensive has been a challenge and they haven't gotten their winter wear out yet, which in this area is usually a cotton t shirt that doesn't work, going to order 2 for my kids!

Thanks again! Also thanks a bunch for your size range, Godric is growing and i'm having a hard time getting the little booger into anything!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love those hoodies, minnie and tootsie have the red ones. i want to get the green ones for st pattys day


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I love the Zack and Zoey sweatshirts...I got Draco the green one that will be the base for his halloween costume...a dragon on course. I ordered him a red and purple one after seeing the great quality. I just wish they had the leg strap like the sweaters.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> I cannot say thanks enough! This is exactly what I wanted and i've been having a heck of a time finding just a plain'old'hoodie, as we live in SE Texas it wont get too cold for a couple months but finding anything suitable in store that isn't outlandishly expensive has been a challenge and they haven't gotten their winter wear out yet, which in this area is usually a cotton t shirt that doesn't work, going to order 2 for my kids!
> 
> Thanks again! Also thanks a bunch for your size range, Godric is growing and i'm having a hard time getting the little booger into anything!


I love those hoodies! so cute.

FWIW there is a company here called "foufoudog" and they make dog clothes, they have BKT hoodies in all colors, I bought AJ an XS when I brought him home and he's still wearing it.. it took him a while to grow into it.
They are lightweight but warm and have a cute hood with drawstrings


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They just are so fun. And when I order for 4, I have to keep price in mind. If I just had one, spending $25 - $30 wouldn't be a big deal...but YIKES when its x4! I really genuinely like this product -- there are few things I like more actually for my guys.

TLI -- If you order the XS in the original soft hoodie, I bet you can shrink them small enough for everyone but Jade. Jade might still be a bit too big. When Oakley was tiny, I sewed button holes on the waist of hers and looped a ribbon through it so I could pull it "snug", and it had a cute lil bow!  I wish I had a picture but she's since grown out of it and I don't have a clue where it is.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> When Oakley was tiny, I sewed button holes on the waist of hers and looped a ribbon through it so I could pull it "snug", and it had a cute lil bow!  I wish I had a picture but she's since grown out of it and I don't have a clue where it is.


Seriously cute idea! I just folded the back of AJ's hoodie up over itself because it was so long and he would pee on it otherwise...boys!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

those are adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I'll go with the ones that had the XXS.  The second link I think. I really like that one!!! Chance can wear the XS though, I'm sure. Jade, she can't really wear anything. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Poor widdle Jade...dont dey know she nees it da most!?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll go dig out an XS I have of the original and take pics of its measurements, to help anyone who is curious about size.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Jade needs a custom seamstress!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh wait, it was the 3rd link. They have the XXS, and a Teacup size. Maybe that would fit Jadey.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The shipping is free if you order $50 or more, which is easy w/ 4. LOL. Easy to spend, hard on the wallet!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Does the XS fit Bryco?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Does the XS fit Bryco?


Yep, the XS fits Bryco & Oakley perfectly. Unfortunately there's a pretty big size gap between the XS and the S, The XS is way too itty bitty for Trigger (it fit OK until about 5.5-6 lbs, but now that he's 7 lbs, the S is a tish too big but once I shrink it it will be fine. Posting pics in 1 sec, just took some


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I LOVE these, especially the snowbaby hoodie! Must get some.  Kristi, do they run true to size? For the snow baby one I wonder if Roo would be an XXS (8 inches) or an XS (10 inches) Hmm. I think maybe the 10 inch one would be too big.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Paula, I'm not sure about the snowbaby ones -- they are new for this year so I have to order one still. I'd probably go w/ the 8" for Oakley who's 3.5/6 lbs and kinda leggy/tall. And I'd get the 10" for Trig, who is 6.5-7 lbs. Just finally got the pics to save so I can post them


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I will wait until someone else gets one to see the sizing.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Trigger size S (its a little big, needs to be washed...we ordered this size by accident thinking it would fit Oakley last year), Oakley & B size XS. They are both right around 3.5 lbs.









B...XS









Laurel...medium, Trig...small, B...x-small, Oakley...x-small.

Laurel and Trig are both borderline on sizes. A small is much to small for Laurel, but now that she's lost a good bit of weight, the medium is a bit too big. 

The small will fit Trigger perfectly once its been shrunk. 









Sassypants










Nom nom nom










Bryco in his XS










Trigger in the small. Its WAY too small, he can barely move.










XS measurement 1










XS measurement 2



We just ordered some of the fleece lined ones, so we will see how we did on sizing there, as they are the newer sizing guides based on back lengths.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh man, those pics are insanely cute!  Thank you, Kristi, that helps a lot! One thing.. how long are Oakley and Trigger from base of neck to base of tail? This is a problem I have with Roo, she is quite small (she weighed 4.8 last week at the vets) and tiny boned, but she is leggy and longer. I find things are sometimes too short on her, but when I go up a size, she totally drowns in it. Very annoying.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess I'll try the XS then. Lexie & Gia weigh 3.5 lbs. too. So it should fit fine. Jade could use it as a tent though. :lol: Chance weighs 4.5/5 lbs., but he has never worn anything bigger than an XS, and the girls I normally buy XXS. But I will try the XS and let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

In the one of Trigger that's too small, is that a small or XS?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm off to order, wish me luck.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Oh man, those pics are insanely cute!  Thank you, Kristi, that helps a lot! One thing.. how long are Oakley and Trigger from base of neck to base of tail? This is a problem I have with Roo, she is quite small (she weighed 4.8 last week at the vets) and tiny boned, but she is leggy and longer. I find things are sometimes too short on her, but when I go up a size, she totally drowns in it. Very annoying.


If Roo is UNDER 5 lbs, DEFINITELY go w/ an XS or the equivalent in the second 2 I posted...Trigger fit in the XS fine until he got close to 6 lbs, then it started to look ridiculous.  Oakley from base of neck to tail is 9.5" (she is really long and lean LOL), Trigger is 12.5" from neck to bum bum 



TLI said:


> I guess I'll try the XS then. Lexie & Gia weigh 3.5 lbs. too. So it should fit fine. Jade could use it as a tent though. :lol: Chance weighs 4.5/5 lbs., but he has never worn anything bigger than an XS, and the girls I normally buy XXS. But I will try the XS and let you guys know how it works out.


I have found the stuff runs smaller, at least in the originals. We just ordered some of the other two I posted, so I will know more about that sizing then...in the snowbaby, I'd think they would be the XX-small? I think that would be the size I'd get for Oakley...I hate that they got rid of the chest measurements on this year's hoodies...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The XS in the original, what I took pics of, is for 8" length, so I would guess go for the XXS in the snowbaby, as that is the one labeled 8" lengthwise?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> In the one of Trigger that's too small, is that a small or XS?


That's the XS.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> If Roo is UNDER 5 lbs, DEFINITELY go w/ an XS or the equivalent in the second 2 I posted...Trigger fit in the XS fine until he got close to 6 lbs, then it started to look ridiculous.  Oakley from base of neck to tail is 9.5" (she is really long and lean LOL), Trigger is 12.5" from neck to bum bum


Sounds good, I'll definitely get the XS for Roo then. Roo is 9 inches neck to tail and so is Pip give or take a wee bit less, which is weird as Roo really looks longer neck to tail than Pip. Pip is much thicker though, he's short and cobby, with a bigger chest and neck. He was 5.4 pounds last week. I guess he'd probably do ok in the XS too, do you think? Or maybe he'd be ok in the small if they shrink?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

(and just incase anyone orders a size they aren't quite sure about, if you e-mail them they can usually change your order if you get the email there w/in a few hours of the order). I have screwed up sizes I've ordered before.

The small is too small for Laurel, but the medium is now a bit to big. In the fleece lined ones we ordered 2 xs's, 1 s and 1 s-medium, for O & B, T, & L. Hopefully those sizes work!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I'm off to order, wish me luck.


Good luck, T! :hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Sounds good, I'll definitely get the XS for Roo then. Roo is 9 inches neck to tail and so is Pip give or take a wee bit less, which is weird as Roo really looks longer neck to tail than Pip. Pip is much thicker though, he's short and cobby, with a bigger chest and neck. He was 5.4 pounds last week. I guess he'd probably do ok in the XS too, do you think? Or maybe he'd be ok in the small if they shrink?


are you looking @ the original ones or one of the other types? The snowbaby? in the snowbaby I'd do a XXS for Roo and an XS for Pip, I think? The original is what I'm basing size recommendations off of, b'c that's the only one we have at home right now, the others we just ordered  I'm getting the XXS in the snowbaby for Oakley only, b'c that seems to be the equivalent of the XS in the original which I took pics of  They changed their sizing charts, which is annoying!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> are you looking @ the original ones or one of the other types? The snowbaby? in the snowbaby I'd do a XXS for Roo and an XS for Pip, I think? The original is what I'm basing size recommendations off of, b'c that's the only one we have at home right now, the others we just ordered  I'm getting the XXS in the snowbaby for Oakley only, b'c that seems to be the equivalent of the XS in the original which I took pics of  They changed their sizing charts, which is annoying!


Whoops sorry, I'm getting 2 fleece lined, 1 reg, and 1 snowbaby for Roo. When I was mentioning the XS for Roo, I was talking about the regular one, the ones you took the pics of.  I'll get the XXS in the snowbaby for her and an XS in the fleece lined which should also fit Pip. I think Pip will also fit into the regular hoodie in the XS. It gets confusing as they do the sizing different for them.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

The sizing on the snow baby is tricky. Roo is between sizes being a 9.

XX-Small	8"
X-Small	10"


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the XXS will work for her in the Snowbaby...I think the XS would be longer than you want and she couldn't tinkle w/ it on!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

This is true, I'm going with the XXS in the snowbaby for her. I'm not getting one for Pip as I think he'd find it too binding and would only wear it briefly outside. I'll stick with the Fido Fleece I have for Pip outside. (He hates that too though, lol)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The regular hoodies are good b'c mine don't even seem to notice they have them on, they are just as naughty as ever. We will see how they like the fleece lined.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I was thinking Pip might deal ok with a regular one for outside wear. I think the fleece ones are out for him. He just hates anything that restricts him. Roo will wear anything and even gets excited when I bring her sweater out. It's so funny. We had one chilly day recently and I brought it out and she wore it inside all day happily. hehe. Pip looked at me as if to say, oh no, I hope that isn't for me. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its so funny how they develop their little aversions, LOL. Part of why I love the breed so much...they are so...unique.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope I got the right sizes. I got L, C & G the XS. But Lexie is 7" long, Gia is 6.5" long, and Chance is 8" long. So I hope they work out. I'll wait and try the regular ones before spending any more in case these don't fit. An XS usually fits Chance great, but swallows the girls. So we'll see.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. Those are super cute. THey would look great monogrammed! Might have to order.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> I hope I got the right sizes. I got L, C & G the XS. But Lexie is 7" long, Gia is 6.5" long, and Chance is 8" long. So I hope they work out. I'll wait and try the regular ones before spending any more in case these don't fit. An XS usually fits Chance great, but swallows the girls. So we'll see.


Which ones did you get, the fleece lined ones?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Aww. Those are super cute. THey would look great monogrammed! Might have to order.


There's a place that monograms them on Ebay, but they then charge yo like twice as much! Still...I've been tempted lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just ordered the basic hoodie like in your pics.  I'm sure they will fit Chance, just not sure about the girls.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I bet if you wash them in hot water or even boil them in a pot for a bit, they'll fit...Bryco is about 7.5" tall, but they've fit since he was 6" tall.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I was thinking about getting something on the back of leila's. We have a place in town that does shirts for schools, teams, etc. my husband knows the owner really well (hubby is his ups guy) and he'd probably do it cheap. Only thing is the embroidering is kinda rough feeling on the wrong side, she'd probably be a scratching fool.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okie Dokie.  Thanks Kristi.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They are lovely and snuggly!!! Daisy may have to wear one on our walk today If it doesn't warm up


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We can't wait for ours to come in!  Thanks again Kristi for the heads up. 

Paula, did you get yours ordered?

Sarah, what size did you get for your guys?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi sent over the xs. Daisy looks lovely (picks upyesterday) and lotus obv needs to grow!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I was out most of yesterday, didn't get to see the pics. I'll go check them out.  Thank you!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol prob with daisy is she has a long boddy but skinny chest so her bum just gets cold lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol! Poor baby! Cover her bum up Mama so she doesn't get chilled.  Looks like the XS fits a nice range of sizes, so I'm hoping they work out. I hate sending stuff back.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol she has extra fur there hahaha

Yeah I think they are made really well they're quite wide which I think allows different sizes I think u could easily shrink yours on a hot wash and tumble dry


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Paula, did you get yours ordered?


Yes! I ordered them this morning, T! :hello1: 

Thanks for the links and all the info, Kristi, can't wait to get them.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

KittyD said:


> I love those hoodies! so cute.
> 
> FWIW there is a company here called "foufoudog" and they make dog clothes, they have BKT hoodies in all colors, I bought AJ an XS when I brought him home and he's still wearing it.. it took him a while to grow into it.
> They are lightweight but warm and have a cute hood with drawstrings


Kitty, about how big is AJ? My little boy is stocky and a pudge! Last time we saw the dr. he was 3.7lbs already! Given he had just eaten breakfast and his dimensions have changed a bit since then, he's longer and more slender rather than square and chubby :] I was just looking to see about what size to get. xs or small


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

XS. :wink:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

TLI said:


> XS. :wink:


Haha, it's a good thing I dallied around on this one. 

Godric is now a whopping 6.8lbs and measures 15inches around his chest, and 12 inches long so, we will be ordering 2 smalls :]

It's scary to think Gretel is only an inch bigger than he is and he's only 16 weeks old!

Again thanks for this thread :]


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> Haha, it's a good thing I dallied around on this one.
> 
> Godric is now a whopping 6.8lbs and measures 15inches around his chest, and 12 inches long so, we will be ordering 2 smalls :]
> 
> ...


Wow! haha, it is a good thing. It sucks when you get them something and they don't get to wear it long.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The smalls might be a tish big for him now but you can shrink them and he'll grow into them  THey are a little big on my 7 lb pup and big on Leila who is 6 lb, but they don't walk out of them or anything


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

cherper said:


> Wow! haha, it is a good thing. It sucks when you get them something and they don't get to wear it long.


Yeah, well when this thread started our cold front hadn't started yet but it's getting there so I thought i'd hold out a bit. I put myself on a very strict budget to prepare for Christmas and it paid off to wait :] Excited to get them in though!


----------



## Charleen (Oct 10, 2010)

I bought a hoodie for Paco a couple weeks ago and I think it was a Zack and Zoey. It was something like $13 and very nice. Will have to look into the fleece lined ones. I'm having a terrible time buying clothes for my little guy! The X Smalls are too small and the Smalls are waaaay too big.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

From our experience with the hoodies, I found that the XS will fit a 5 lb. pup quite roomy. XS will probably fit up to 8 lbs. It will be shorter (won't come all the way to their tail) on an 8 lb. pup than on 5 lbs., but they seem to run quite big. My two older girls, 3.5 lbs. can walk straight out of them. I think the XS would be too big on anything less than 5 lbs.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

TLI said:


> From our experience with the hoodies, I found that the XS will fit a 5 lb. pup quite roomy. XS will probably fit up to 8 lbs. It will be shorter (won't come all the way to their tail) on an 8 lb. pup than on 5 lbs., but they seem to run quite big. My two older girls, 3.5 lbs. can walk straight out of them. I think the XS would be too big on anything less than 5 lbs.


Uh oh, looks like there might be some shrinking in my future as I ordered a small for both babies.

or.....I could just order more!  Gary said I had to order purple and blue because the other ones were too "girly" and he wasn't walking them wearing "raspberry!" Hah, he was just kidding of course but I laughed. 

Gretel looks to be about the same size as Trigger and I think she said Trigger is in a small, Godric seems smaller but when I measured him he was right behind her so who knows. Worst case scenario I swap them out for the xs.

We have the same problems with Chi clothes we do with out clothes! Jeans from one brand never fit the way they do from another! Bah!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Amandarose531 said:


> Uh oh, looks like there might be some shrinking in my future as I ordered a small for both babies.
> 
> or.....I could just order more!  Gary said I had to order purple and blue because the other ones were too "girly" and he wasn't walking them wearing "raspberry!" Hah, he was just kidding of course but I laughed.
> 
> ...


If they are between 5 and say 7.5 lbs., I would get the size XS. You can check out Leila's thread. She got the size small, and on 6 lbs. it's HUGE! Way to big for her, IMO. She could easily wear an XS probably through full growth. Chance weighs 5 lbs., and I had to wash the XS in real hot water, but it didn’t shrink up that much. It comes all the way to his tail, and has a lot of room through the width. It falls off my older girls, and Jade at 2 lbs. can use the XS as a tent. Literally she could hide in it! :lol:

I love the Raspberry!  Men are so silly! :lol:

It really depends on how you like the fit. For us, if it's to baggy, they just roll out of them. Looking forward to pics when you get them.


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

I just came across this thread, as I'm not visiting the forum as much as I should, lol, and I just ordered a fleece lined hoodie. They are so adorable, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will fit since the cold season is fast approaching. Maya is just under 4 pounds now, and is expected to get 5 to 5 1/2 pounds full grown. I ordered her the xs. When we first tried putting a shirt on Maya a month ago, she totally resisted, and refused to move or eat while it was on, lol. Now, she lets us clothe her as I think she is realizing that a shirt or jacket keeps her warmer when it is cooler out. I can't wait for her hoodie to arrive!


----------

